# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*مره واحده 

بعد أن كان حب بلا هدف ولا معنى


فالحب الحقيقى بعد الزواج

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*الله عليك يا استاذي
ربنا يبارك حياتك
منورني دايما​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ولا مرة ههههههه

شكرا مايكل للسؤال الجميل ومستنين المزيد​


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*مرة و يا ريتها ما كانت!!! 
شكرااااا مايكل للسؤال​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مممممممم..
ماليكش دعوة :beee:​


----------



## ميرنا (11 سبتمبر 2010)

مرة ناو حب شريك الحياة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ولا مرة ههههههه
> 
> شكرا مايكل للسؤال الجميل ومستنين المزيد​



*ربنا يبعت يا كووينا
كده بدعي عليه 
بس ياله حظه كده :t32:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرة و يا ريتها ما كانت!!!
> شكرااااا مايكل للسؤال​*




*ربنا يبعتلك اللي يستهلك فعلا
لانك انسانه جميله وتستاهلي كل خير
شكرا ع مرورك روز*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> مممممممم..
> ماليكش دعوة :beee:​




*طب أقوووول أنا :gy0000:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> مرة ناو حب شريك الحياة



*ربنا يخليكم لبعض
انتي ومينا
ويتمملكم ع خير انشاء الله
شكرا ميرنا ع مرورك*​


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

هما مرتين ،

لكن حب بالمعنى الحقيقى متبادل من الطرفين يعتبر مرة واحدة ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*بلا حب بلا بطيخ

شكرا يا ريس
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا زاما ع مرورك

وربنا يبارك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*انشاء الله تلاقي اللي تستاهلك وتحبها وتحبك
شكرا مينا ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

احم احم

بحب حاليا وهو اول حب واخر حب ههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا عسل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*الله يسهلك يا نصه
ماشيه معاكي حلاوه
وماسك الخشب متخافيش
ربنا يوفقكم ويتمملكم ع خير ياقمر​*


----------



## back_2_zero (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ممممممممممممممممم
الحب دا مسمى تافة فى زمن انقرضت فية المشاعر ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> ممممممممممممممممم
> الحب دا مسمى تافة فى زمن انقرضت فية المشاعر ​




*انتي لسه صغيره يا باك
عشان تجربي وتحبي وتحكمي عليه
لما تكبري شويه هتعرفي ان كلامي صح
شكرا ع مرورك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 سبتمبر 2010)

oneeeeeeeee​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي سندريلا ع مرورك

نورتيني​*


----------



## dodo jojo (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*ولا مره..نشكر ربنا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا دودو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*مرة واحدة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا روكا ع مرورك
انشاء الله تحبي تاني
وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## magedrn (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مع احترامى لكل كلامك يا مايكل بس الحب لحقيقى مش بيتعرف غير عد الزواج انما 
كل الحب اللى فى حياة كل واحد مننا ممكن يكون حب مراهقة او حب طفولة او حب عيال 
سورررررررررررررررررررى بجد وكلامى تقيل شوية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش كله يا ماجد بجد
في حب حقيقي وناضج برضه
حتي لو قليل
ميرسي ليك​*


----------

